# Cross border price differences?



## Ash (3 Sep 2008)

The significant savings which can be made shopping for groceries and foodstuffs in the North is well documented.  
Does the same apply across the board in other retail areas?
Specifically in electrical goods, computers, etc.  Are prices in Northern Ireland branches of, say, Currys, PCWorld, Argos or similar stores cheaper than those in the same store branches in the Republic?  
And if so, by what percent, roughly?  Worth a trip?


----------



## D1983 (4 Sep 2008)

It applies to just about everything i think,i know someone who buys all there stuff there,everything from groceries to furniture.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

D1983 said:


> It applies to just about everything i think,i know someone who buys all there stuff there,everything from groceries to furniture.


What about petrol?


----------



## D1983 (4 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What about petrol?



Petrol would be an exception huh


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

*An *exception? So presumably there are others?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

If _NI _is such a consumer price nirvana why don't more people move there?


----------



## Caveat (4 Sep 2008)

We do practically all our shopping in NI, with the exception of petrol. 

It has been our experience that that the majority of consumer purchases from groceries to electrical goods are cheaper. There are probably savings to be made in the Republic on some items I'm sure, but not often. 

Really the only grocery shopping we do in the Republic is for the regular incidentals like bread/milk etc.

But then again, we live very close to the border so it's easier for us than for many others.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Sep 2008)

We do a run from Carlow to the North about every 2 months. Bulk of what we get is baby related. Biggest saving is in baby milk. The smallie can't drink the powdered stuff so we were having to buy small cartons @ €1.20 a carton, corresponding price in NI ranges from €0.7-€0.8, therefore we are saving around €100 a month alone on that. Also small fortune to be saved in nappies, wipes etc, and toiletries and wine and magazines. 

And the staff in the shops in the North are almost always nice. I can't get used to not getting ignored or grunted at as often happens down her.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Mpsox said:


> I can't get used to not getting ignored or grunted at as often happens down her.


Down who?


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Sep 2008)

Mpsox said:


> And the staff in the shops in the North are almost always nice.



A ridiculous generalisation if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## shopgirl (4 Sep 2008)

Have to agree that the staff in the shops in the North are friendlier, it's quite a shock to the system - particularly in Sainsbury's in Newry, the check-out staff always chat to the customers and ask  if you would like help packing your bags.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> A ridiculous generalisation if you don't mind me saying so.


 
No, I don't mind you saying so. I just don't agree with you

Incidentally, Supervalue in Newry at the weekend were offering an exchange rate of £0.85p  to a €


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Sounds like most people just go to _Newry _so?


----------



## Mpsox (4 Sep 2008)

We went to Newry initially, but lately we've been going a bit further North to a large Sainsbury's in Sprucefield. Tends to be much quieter and has a large Argos, Curries and Toys R us on the same site and bags of parking

The Outlet Centre in Banbridge is also populer. Been there once, has a lot more shops then Kildare

We went in to Banbridge as well this time, nice town, lots of small shops, eg, where we parked there were 2 very good and quite reasonably priced small art galleries/framing shops across the road from each other, 2 wool shops across the road from each other. A town worth a stroll through


----------



## Delber (4 Sep 2008)

Quite a large population of Donegal would Frequent Strabane/ Derry where Asda\Sainsburys are located fro groceries as well as electrical & household goods. For any one looking for cheaper prams/ buggies there is a shop in Omagh that stocks most brands of buggies & prams at much more reasonable prices as I found out when purchasing our first pram/buggy. I also know of people living in north Leitrim / Sligo who frequent Enniskillen to avail of Asda and other shops like Heatons etc. There is value to be had in N Ireland you just need to do your homework as some items do end up dearer but the majority would be cheaper its just knowing what to buy in N Ire and what to buy in R O I. Incidentally the majority of staff are pleasant as they appreciate that 1. they need the trade from ROI and 2 ROI is dearer so they expect more ROI residents and want to paint a pleasant picture of their country to entice you back.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Sep 2008)

Delber said:


> . There is value to be had in N Ireland you just need to do your homework as some items do end up dearer but the majority would be cheaper its just knowing what to buy in N Ire and what to buy in R O I.



Indeed.


Delber said:


> Incidentally the majority of staff are pleasant as they appreciate that 1. they need the trade from ROI and 2 ROI is dearer so they expect more ROI residents and want to paint a pleasant picture of their country to entice you back.



Of course the vast majority of shop staff in NI are very pleasant. As are the vast majority of shop staff in ROI. However, as I said earlier, its a nonsense to pretend that there are never any exceptions to this, on either side of the border.


----------



## joanmul (4 Sep 2008)

Mpsox said:


> No, I don't mind you saying so. I just don't agree with you
> 
> Incidentally, Supervalue in Newry at the weekend were offering an exchange rate of £0.85p to a €


 That's right but go in and check out the prices. They're way dearer than Sainsburys or dunnes.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

I go to Asda in Enniskillen, find it great for most things like alcohol, soft drinks, snacks and dog food.

Cosmetics and household products seem cheaper too, as are the clothes. I try to go every couple of months.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Sep 2008)

Actually you are better off not to shop in the border towns. Much better value can be obtained by travelling 20 miles inland.


----------



## Snap (4 Sep 2008)

I have seen better value in food, clothes and drink certainly. 

Has anybody bought gas appliances up north? I am interested in buying a gas fire (insert) and would welcome any recommendations for suppliers in NI.


----------



## holly8 (5 Sep 2008)

where would be best place/shop to get a Nintendo Wii?


----------



## CatherineB (5 Sep 2008)

I'd say most NI shop staff, particularly supermarket staff couldn't care less about 'enticing you back' tbh.


----------



## Smashbox (6 Sep 2008)

CatherineB said:


> I'd say most NI shop staff, particularly supermarket staff couldn't care less about 'enticing you back' tbh.


 

I don't find them any different to down here!


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Sep 2008)

To get back to the original question: there is an easy way to compare prices for electrical goods.  Go to the UK websites for the various shops and see how much the items cost there.  Although there are some "web specials", many of the prices would be the same as in the shops.  Argos.co.uk is a great one for comparing prices, as you can check the exact same item at Argos.ie.

I do the bulk of my grocery shopping in the Newry branch of Sainsbury's, and find that many of the prices are considerably lower than they are here.  And I have to agree that I find the checkout staff to be really nice, as has already been stated here.  Mind you, I think that bringing our own shopping bags to Irish supermarkets has put paid to the opportunity for checkout staff here to be as helpful and chatty - it seems to be more awkward for the staff to help when they need to wait for the customer to hand over their shopping bags, rather than whipping out a plastic bag and helping to pack.


----------



## Caveat (8 Sep 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> I do the bulk of my grocery shopping in the Newry branch of Sainsbury's, and find that many of the prices are considerably lower than they are here


 
Same here. And don't forget -_ Sainsbury's_ is actually regarded as one of the more expensive places to shop by many Newry people. What does that tell you!

_Iceland_ is well worth a visit too BTW - nowhere near the same choice/quality as _Sainsbury's _but some great deals.


----------



## Celtwytch (10 Sep 2008)

I know - I have family in the UK who tell me that Sainsbury's is the most expensive of all the supermarket chains, so there ya go!

Used to love shopping in Iceland.  Shame they closed all their stores in the Republic.  Although it has put an end to my habit of popping in there for a bottle of milk and coming out with half the store, bought cos it was on special offer!


----------



## mcaul (18 Sep 2008)

I have found that the price difference is not as big as it used to be. - Food inflation is almost 10% in UK so far this year.

Beers - very little difference (sizes are smaller up north)
Wines - about 10% - 15% on cheaper bottles, but less on better bottles
Groceries - not much except on generic pharmacy stuff such as nurofen & paracetamol. 

Toiletries is the one area where there's still a difference - up to 30%.

Appliances - actually cheaper down south. Samsund fridge freezer with ice dispenser - 799 in electro city, carlow, - same model £699 "on offer" in currys Sprucefield. 

The main bargains are to be had in the UK brand clothing retailers such as next / debenhams & M&S, who all seem to be holding the 1.50  / 1.60 exchange down here, so about 20% savings on their products up north.


----------



## Sylvester3 (18 Sep 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> I know - I have family in the UK who tell me that Sainsbury's is the most expensive of all the supermarket chains, so there ya go!



Nah, that honour goes to Waitrose (which stocks some fantastic food by the by) but I can't think of any Waitrose stores in the North.


----------



## Caveat (18 Sep 2008)

mcaul said:


> Beers - very little difference (sizes are smaller up north)


 
This hasn't been my experience. e.g. 500ml 5% cans of _Budweiser _around €1.35 each in an NI off-licence near me - anything from €1.70 to €2.00 in the republic no?

Wine, I'm not too sure but as far as I remember _Concha Y Toro_ or _Santa Rita_ and the like is about €6.50/€6.80 - also an _additional_ 5% discount if you buy three bottles and 10% discount if you buy six. 

Surely these bottles are the guts of €10 in the republic?


----------



## Celtwytch (18 Sep 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> Nah, that honour goes to Waitrose (which stocks some fantastic food by the by) but I can't think of any Waitrose stores in the North.


 
My family must find that one too expensive to even mention!


----------



## Protocol (18 Sep 2008)

Here is a savage example of prices in the RoI versus prices in NI. I couldn't believe it.


I am buying glass mosaic tiles. They are made by a UK company, Original Style, see this link:

[broken link removed]

The price in Tuam for a sheet = *30 euro*.

The price in Fermanagh for the same sheet = *under 8 euro*.

The exact same product. Unreal.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Sep 2008)

Protocol said:


> Here is a savage example of prices in the RoI versus prices in NI. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I am buying glass mosaic tiles. They are made by a UK company, Original Style, see this link:
> 
> ...



Just for the sake of clarification, was it a regular-price item in Fermanagh, or a "loss-leader" or discounted "sale item". Were the other tiles in the shop similarly discounted?


----------



## bond-007 (18 Sep 2008)

I have noticed that prices are consistently cheaper the further north you go. There are vast differences between Sainsburys in Newry and Sainsburys in Forest Gate, Belfast. It pays to drive the extra 40 miles. The shops in Newry know they can get away with what they charge. Also I have noticed they seem very surprised in Newry when you pay them in Sterling. They are almost taking it as a given that you will be paying in Euro.


----------



## Dinny (18 Sep 2008)

Baby milk €13.99Carlow or £7.89 in Omagh
It wasn't on special offer either


----------



## Megan (19 Sep 2008)

A fireplace €1,400 in Meath - €700 in Newry. On the other hand a king size bed was €300 dearer in Newry then here. The very same brands and were not in sale or on special offer.


----------



## Protocol (19 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Just for the sake of clarification, was it a regular-price item in Fermanagh, or a "loss-leader" or discounted "sale item". Were the other tiles in the shop similarly discounted?


 
I was in the tile shop in Tuam, saw the glass mosaic tiles, pay 30 euro for a sample sheet. The price is 30 euro a sheet.

I rang the shop in Fivemiletown, they quoted me 4.55 stg + VAT over the phone.  No mention of offers, sale, discounts, etc.

That's 5.35 stg incl. VAT, or about 6.90 euro a sheet.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Sep 2008)

Protocol said:


> I was in the tile shop in Tuam, saw the glass mosaic tiles, pay 30 euro for a sample sheet. The price is 30 euro a sheet.
> 
> I rang the shop in Fivemiletown, they quoted me 4.55 stg + VAT over the phone.  No mention of offers, sale, discounts, etc.
> 
> That's 5.35 stg incl. VAT, or about 6.90 euro a sheet.



Can't be any more definitive than that. Thanks


----------



## Celtwytch (19 Sep 2008)

All this debate about whether prices really are lower in the North got me wondering if I am actually saving money by shopping in Newry.  So I went through a receipt from Sainsbury's, and checked the price against Tesco's website.  I chose only branded products, and excluded special offers, in order to make a fair comparison.  On a list of 28 items, the Sainsbury's bill came to £58.28.  Using xe.com's conversion tool, this equates to €73.90.  The same list in Tesco came to €98.88.  €25 difference definitely makes it worthwhile!


----------



## theoneill (19 Sep 2008)

I reckon myself and my partner are finished shopping in the republic except for day to day essentials. All our Christmas shopping will be conducted in the north as well as non perishable items and clothing. The sad thing is that we just can’t afford to shop in our own country.

I wonder what effect it will have on our domestic economy if there is such a massive sea change in consumer spending directed towards the north?


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

Take _Dundalk _- large town with plenty of consumer power & only about 10 minutes drive from _Newry -_ many Dundalk people_ (Dealganians_ maybe? ) make this trip but seemingly many do not.

Off the top of my head, in Dundalk for grocery shopping there is: 
2 x Dunnes; 2 x Tesco; 1 x Lidl; 1 x Aldi; 1 x Superquinn...and another Aldi on the way.

On the occasions that I have been in these stores, they don't seem to be exactly empty and I'm sure Aldi have done their homework in thinking that another store is viable.


----------



## Protocol (19 Sep 2008)

That is an interesting point.

People travel 42 miles from Sligo to Enniskillen on the winding N16 to visit Asda, Tesco, etc.

Yet you are saying there are 7 supermarkets in Dundalk, which has good road, rail and bus links to Newry.

If I lived in Dundalk, I would travel to NI.


----------



## theoneill (19 Sep 2008)

It would be a no brainer for me


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

Hang on - just remembered there are 3 Dunnes actually.

None of these places lacking in customers in any obvious way by the looks of it.

Just to reiterate - AFAIK _plenty_ of Dundalk people _do_ go to Newry, it's just that there must be a sizeable proportion who don't go too - or else only go occasionally.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Sep 2008)

Remember also that the NI v ROI price differences have really only become significant across the board during the past 12 months when Sterling began, and continued, to fall against the Euro. If retailers in ROI cop on and adjust their prices accordingly to take into account the new exchange rates, then the exodus northwards could well be a temporary phenomenon.


----------



## cappycon (24 Sep 2008)

I presume all those who do their shopping in NI will also send their children to be educated there and when sick will think nothing of driving whatever number of miles to attend hospital there. Needless to say if they should happen to fall on hard times I'm certain Her Majesty's Government will give them the dole and reward them with a nice state pension when they retire.


----------



## theoneill (25 Sep 2008)

cappycon said:


> I presume all those who do their shopping in NI will also send their children to be educated there and when sick will think nothing of driving whatever number of miles to attend hospital there. Needless to say if they should happen to fall on hard times I'm certain Her Majesty's Government will give them the dole and reward them with a nice state pension when they retire.



_Would I send my children to be educated in the north?_

If it meant them not receiving their education in a damp portacabin then yes.

_Would I travel miles to attend a hospital there?_

Hell yes, if I were receiving treatment for any serious illness I would do my best to ensure I were treated in GB or preferably France (Just a short hop to Rennes). I really do not want to be sick in Ireland.

As for the dole / pension, I have never been unemployed and I would rather not rely on the state when I retire.

What I do hope is that the loss of revenue will force retailers here to be far more competitive and stop over charging. I have no problem conducting business in Ireland provided I don't get fleeced otherwise, like the government advised I’ll just shop around.


----------



## Caveat (25 Sep 2008)

cappycon said:


> I presume all those who do their shopping in NI will also send their children to be educated there and when sick will think nothing of driving whatever number of miles to attend hospital there. Needless to say if they should happen to fall on hard times I'm certain Her Majesty's Government will give them the dole and reward them with a nice state pension when they retire.


 
Not sure exactly what your point is here.

Personally I will avail of any and all legal goods/services, either side of the border, if and when it suits me - why shouldn't I?

Are you suggesting we should simply *only* avail of goods & services in the republic, no matter what the cost or quality?  and if so, why?


----------



## ubiquitous (25 Sep 2008)

theoneill said:


> _Would I send my children to be educated in the north?_
> 
> If it meant them not receiving their education in a damp portacabin then yes._Would I travel miles to attend a hospital there?_
> 
> ...




Be careful what you wish for.

There is major controversy and public dissatisfaction in NI at the moment in relation to "rationalisation" of schools. For example in Fermanagh, a number of the rural post-primary schools are being forcibly closed and many students now face being bussed 12-15 miles into and out of a gridlocked Enniskillen each day.

There has also been a major public outcry over major health service cuts, for example the virtual abolition of specialist hospital services in Co. Tyrone.


> As for the dole / pension, I have never been unemployed and I would rather not rely on the state when I retire.


Lets hope then that you won't suffer persistent ill-health in your 50s, as some people do. If you are unfortunate enough to end up in this category, and fortunate enough to enjoy a normal lifespan you won't have any choice but to rely on the state, unless you're Denis O'Brien.


----------



## theoneill (25 Sep 2008)

As Caveat stated, we live in a free market and are perfectly entitled to shop where we choose. I’m sure NI has their problems all countries do. But I don‘t agree with this silly patriotic idea that we must shop here. If Irish / foreign retailers simply charged a fair price for their goods and services I would be happy to spend my money here, fact is they don’t. I wouldn’t expect them to be able to match the NI prices but at least they can make the effort. Instead there seems to be a cartel mentality where they simply match each others prices.

Having switch to the German retailers and saved about e2k on our grocery shopping this year, we are seeing how much we can save by purchasing clothes and household goods in NI. When it comes down to it I can’t argue with what’s in my bank account at the end of every month, and that extra cash gives me the opportunity to invest in my own and my family’s future.


----------



## ubiquitous (25 Sep 2008)

theoneill said:


> As Caveat stated, we live in a free market and are perfectly entitled to shop where we choose. I’m sure NI has their problems all countries do. But I don‘t agree with this silly patriotic idea that we must shop here. If Irish / foreign retailers simply charged a fair price for their goods and services I would be happy to spend my money here, fact is they don’t. I wouldn’t expect them to be able to match the NI prices but at least they can make the effort. Instead there seems to be a cartel mentality where they simply match each others prices.
> 
> Having switch to the German retailers and saved about e2k on our grocery shopping this year, we are seeing how much we can save by purchasing clothes and household goods in NI. When it comes down to it I can’t argue with what’s in my bank account at the end of every month, and that extra cash gives me the opportunity to invest in my own and my family’s future.



Indeed, but how you can draw inferences on the quality of public services in the North from your experiences of shopping there is beyond me.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2008)

cappycon said:


> I presume all those who do their shopping in NI will also send their children to be educated there and when sick will think nothing of driving whatever number of miles to attend hospital there. Needless to say if they should happen to fall on hard times I'm certain Her Majesty's Government will give them the dole and reward them with a nice state pension when they retire.


Being back the economic war begorrah!


----------



## theoneill (25 Sep 2008)

Cappycon opened the door, I was mearly stating my own feelings on the matter


----------



## Towger (25 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Being back the economic war begorrah!


 
Clubman, I was up in ASDA in Enniskillen the Sunday morning before last. Well over 50% if not 75% of the cars in the carpark were from the south. A box of 64 (68?) Pampers was going for £7. How does that compaire with the going rate in Aldi/Lidle?


----------



## TarfHead (25 Sep 2008)

Towger said:


> .. Well over 50% if not 75% of the cars in the carpark were from the south ..


 
That's a long way to drive to save money. Cute Munster hoors . 

What proportion of cars were from The East or The West ?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2008)

Towger said:


> Clubman, I was up in ASDA in Enniskillen the Sunday morning before last. Well over 50% if not 75% of the cars in the carpark were from the south. A box of 64 (68?) Pampers was going for £7. How does that compaire with the going rate in Aldi/Lidle?


I think it's about €0.18 a nappy in _Lidl_ (depending on the size/pack). The price above seems to be about €0.14 per nappy (although you don't seem too sure about some of the details) before travelling costs are also factored in.


----------

